# Which industry associations do you belong to, and why?



## yotehunter (Jan 3, 2010)

I am a believer in supporting our sport via whatever means necessary. I understand that this means joining the organizations who will will fight on our behalf, lobby congress, etc. I've been looking for such an organization for the predator hunting industry, but cannot seem to find one. Am I missing it?

Do you belong to any such organizations, and if so... why did you make that decision?

Thanks


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I am a member of the following associations NRA(lifer) NTA(lifer) Utah Trapping Association, joined them all for supporting and gaurding my likes and interests in the outdoors.

Have been a member of many others for various periods of time, but these above are ones I don't leave.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

The N.R.A. is always a good choice when all else fails.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yote hunter all of the above are great, also check out the 10th amendment center website for up to date good info on our rights as citizens of the USA!!! Some of the states are individually taking a stand against the feds. to preserve our constitutional rights. I subscribed for free and they keep me up to date through email!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Texas Trappers and Fur Hunters Association
Texas Trappers and Fur Hunters Association - Home


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

www.thenpha.com 
They just started up last september. Its a work in progress but there are some exciting things to come. We had an online hunt contest this year that was incredible. Some of the crew there can flat lay down the fur. I am partial though being staff on the forum over there. We have a link up on this site somewhere, I seen it earlier today or yesterday.


----------

